# Question about fudge...



## nonnos (Jan 16, 2012)

My sister came back from London yesterday carrying a few traditional british desserts, among them was some fudge. Living in Greece, we are not accustomed to very rich and fatty desserts... we ate a bit of it and it felt like a butter bomb blowing up our stomach! Needless to say nobody ever ate it again. We don't feel like throwing it away since it was expensive and nicely packed (bought at fortnum & mason). I am asking if there's a way to combine it with some other ingredient or cook it in some way so as to mitigate the heavy buttery feel??


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 16, 2012)

nonnos said:
			
		

> My sister came back from London yesterday carrying a few traditional british desserts, among them was some fudge. Living in Greece, we are not accustomed to very rich and fatty desserts... we ate a bit of it and it felt like a butter bomb blowing up our stomach! Needless to say nobody ever ate it again. We don't feel like throwing it away since it was expensive and nicely packed (bought at fortnum & mason). I am asking if there's a way to combine it with some other ingredient or cook it in some way so as to mitigate the heavy buttery feel??



Most fudge is made with condensed milk and chocolate chips. Maybe you could melt it into some milk and make ice cream?


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 16, 2012)

Or melt it down and use it to frost a cake!


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 16, 2012)

Melt it and put it over ice cream.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2012)

Send it to me. 

Seriously, you could add it to milk in a pan and have hot chocolate.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2012)

If you like the flavour of the fudge in small quantities, then chop it fine and sprinlke a little on some vanilla ice cream or add a bit to some cookie dough, like chocolate chips, but maybe fewer.


----------



## PuppyChow (Jan 23, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Most fudge is made with condensed milk and chocolate chips. Maybe you could melt it into some milk and make ice cream?



Sure, make ice cream


----------

